# See the doctor over a bruise?



## bexy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I fell down some stairs at the weekend, as I am an idiot...
Anyhoo I have a really sore hip and arm, and about 6 bruises. One of them, I measured to be 9 inches by 4 inches approx. It is HUGE. And has more or less gone purply/black.

Ive been putting arnica on it, but this is like no other bruise I ever had or saw. Should I worry or is it just a bruise, all be it a bad one?
*


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 28, 2008)

Bex, a couple years back, I dropped a heavy steel grate on my shin. I got a horrid bruise and it hurt like hell for a few days. Turned all sorts of colors and swelled up. Eventually it went away, but a couple months later, I developed an abscess on the bone. The doc said the shin bone had been chipped by the blow and that is what caused the irritation which became infected. Also, you could get clots from the pooled blood. So just be careful and keep an eye on it. Good luck


----------



## Friday (Feb 28, 2008)

Go see the doc. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 28, 2008)

While not a licensed internist, I can say that several factors can be involved here.

#1, falls cause a lot of deep bruising. Deep bruises get big, because more tissue gets infiltrated by the pressure-ruptured veins, blue/black color is normal.

#2, if it's not inflamed, severely painful or warm, I doubt it could be infected. Is the area swollen in any way that might indicate a fracture?

The wife had a bruise that got to a tea saucer size. It eventually faded. Hers was attributable to both a fall and a B-12 deficiency.

If you worry that it may be more serious, then go to the doc.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like a big bruise where you had a big bump! It should be fine. It will likely start getting yellow patches on it as it begins to fade. I wouldnt go to the doctor if it doesnt get any sorer. I sprained my ankle a few years ago and my entire foot including all the toes went purply black, then yellow bits, then faded all over, ugh.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd say go to a doctor. I've heard that bruises can cause blood clots. I'm not out to scare you, and maybe your bruise isnt what they would call 'severe', but here's some info:

http://www.wisegeek.com/are-bruises-dangerous.htm

I'd definately go see the doctor though. It's always better to be safe than sorry and would be worth the visit just in case. I know when I was doing archery a while ago, I got nasty bruises from the bow string when I didnt wear my armguard...I was warned about the bruising and people always were asking me about the doctor.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 4, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I'd say go to a doctor. I've heard that bruises can cause blood clots. I'm not out to scare you, and maybe your bruise isnt what they would call 'severe', but here's some info:
> 
> http://www.wisegeek.com/are-bruises-dangerous.htm
> 
> I'd definately go see the doctor though. It's always better to be safe than sorry and would be worth the visit just in case. I know when I was doing archery a while ago, I got nasty bruises from the bow string when I didnt wear my armguard...I was warned about the bruising and people always were asking me about the doctor.



We live in the UK. If everyone went to their doctor about a bruise, our health care system would grind to a halt, lol. As said above, unless she has other symptoms, I think it's sensible to just keep an eye on it and see the doctor if it gets worse. I bet the bruise is almost faded now and she is recovered.... Bexy?


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 4, 2008)

Just giving my opinion. But a 9inch by 4inch bruise doesnt sound like a little thing. Maybe the bruise I'm imagining is a lot worse than what she really has...and I'm no big fan of running to the doctor about every little thing...

Oh well. But hopefully Bexy's bruise is better.



Ruby Ripples said:


> We live in the UK. If everyone went to their doctor about a bruise, our health care system would grind to a halt, lol. As said above, unless she has other symptoms, I think it's sensible to just keep an eye on it and see the doctor if it gets worse. I bet the bruise is almost faded now and she is recovered.... Bexy?


----------



## bexy (Mar 4, 2008)

*hey guys!! no its still her unfortunately, along with the pain  its purple still very purple, but turning yellow in the middle so im hoping it will clear up soon.*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 5, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *hey guys!! no its still her unfortunately, along with the pain  its purple still very purple, but turning yellow in the middle so im hoping it will clear up soon.*



aww poor lassie, you must have had a nasty fall. My youngest sister was clearing out her loft, and she took a step back, forgot the open hatch was behind her, and tripped, folding in half as she fell through the hatch, onto a metal ladder then the floor, 9 feet below  Luckily she was okay, but like you she had some really nasty bruising. She had pain for a couple of weeks too. Hope you feel better soon. Another sister swears by arnica gel to help bruising disappear more quickly.


----------



## Red (Mar 5, 2008)

Not wanting to scare you but two years ago my old flatmate fell and bashed her shin on the edge of a train door ledge, big bruise, lots of pain but thought nowt of it (she was more pissed at losing her shoe to the track). Anyway 12 weeks later, the bruise was still there and one day it flared up red and really sore. I checked her temperature and took her straight to A&E even though she kept saying 'I feel fine' through a sweaty grimace. Doctor took one look at it, marker penned a dotted line around the redness and took her straight to a ward. Turns out she had Cellulitis and was kept in for just over two weeks on a drip. Dr said if she had waited much longer it would have caused septicemia. :huh:

The marker pen line really showed how much the redness was spreading over the hours, very scary. She is absolutley fine now, just shocked that a bruise could cause such damage. 

My mum also got Cellulitus from a suspected spider bite, she woke me up to tell me as she thought she was on her way out, she was in so much pain. After lots of stong anti-biotics and lots of rest she was, thankfully ok. Very scary though.

Get it checked Bexy.


*ETA, Watch for swelling and burning on the area as this seems to be the main sign of Cellulitis. The top picture on that Wiki link is very similar to how my friend shin looked in the early hours of her Cellulitis onset. A few more on and her leg was really swollen and red hot to the touch.



*ETA (again!) Just to say my flatmate _is_ very allergic to erithromyacin and penicillin, so that is probably why she had to stay on hospital so long. Some people just need the stong dose of anti-biotics to sort them out.


----------



## Red (Mar 5, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> aww poor lassie, you must have had a nasty fall. My youngest sister was clearing out her loft, and she took a step back, forgot the open hatch was behind her, and tripped, folding in half as she fell through the hatch, onto a metal ladder then the floor, 9 feet below  Luckily she was okay, but like you she had some really nasty bruising. She had pain for a couple of weeks too. Hope you feel better soon. Another sister swears by arnica gel to help bruising disappear more quickly.



Just to say that sounds foookin painful, poor love!


----------



## Pookie (Mar 5, 2008)

I didnt go after a bad fall, until the bruise had healed enough to touch and discovered a lump under it which has turned out to be fat necrosis. I made a post further down this board if you want to read the details.

But it was a hidious bruise and painful for a week, so I wouldnt worry about it being painful for a long time, thats how all big and deep bruises are. Just keep an eye on it, and check it out after the main swelling and bruising is gone. If there are still abnormal lumps etc, then go see a Dr.


----------

